# Goju Kai/Ryu questions



## Dr. Flem (Dec 30, 2004)

I was just wondering if you could help me out with a question. I have a Goju Kai school quite close to my home. Here is the link...

http://www.gojukarate.com.au/

  From what I have heard, everybody seems to pay out this style and not for any valid reason but mainly because it's not Goju Ryu. It's not the original(blah blah etc. etc.). Could you give me some insight into this little issue I seem to be having? Is it inferior to Goju Ryu? If so, why? If not, why do alot of people look down on this style?

  Any help in the matter would be most appreciated.  Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Miles (Jan 1, 2005)

I thought Goju-Kai was the Japanese version of Okinawan Goju-Ryu and administered by Yamaguchi Gogen Sensei (decd)'s organization.

Miles


----------



## Dr. Flem (Jan 1, 2005)

From the research I've done over the past few days, you're absolutely right.  People seem to pay it out nonetheless because it's not the original.


----------



## N.Somerville (Jan 7, 2005)

I wouldnt mind about the payouts, but what i do know is that Hanshi Ceberano is a very talented martial artist, he has been a guest instructor at the dojo i go to and the qaulity of self defence you can learn from this man certainly is good.


----------



## Hammer Head (Jan 7, 2005)

Dr. Flem:

 In the website mentioned by you it says that on his deathbed, Chojun Miyagi named Gogen Yamaguchi his succesor. I find that story to be in conflict with reality.

  Miyagi had several high level disciples in Okinawa, all of whom were at a much higher level than Mr. Yamaguchi ever was. 

  Among them I can name Meitoku Yagi, Eizo Miyazato, Seiko Higa, Seikichi Toguchi and several others.

  If you're considering training in Goju Ryu, go for the real thing.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 7, 2005)

Hammer Head said:
			
		

> If you're considering training in Goju Ryu, go for the real thing.


I know the politics for the most part but
*what is not real about this*:

After receiving his 3rd Dan by the Grand Master, and at the request of Kaicho Yamaguchi, the young instructor Tino Ceberano left his native country of Hawaii to start life in Melbourne with the purpose of establishing the style of Goju Karate in Australia. From small beginnings the School of Goju Karate has grown and multiplied and is probably the most widely practiced of the Styles in Australia. This is due in no small part to the skill and dedication of Tine Ceberano, Kyoshi.
Tino Ceberano has travelled back and forth to Japan on many occasions for his own and for his students senior gradings, as well as taking Teams across and hosting International Teams here in Australia, all to maintain a standard at least equal to any Karate anywhere in the world. He endeavours to maintain this standard now through his control of quality over his instructors and by maintaining a vigil over visits to dojos Australia Wide, but perhaps mostly by his own rigorous training routine which maintains his position in charge of the I.G.K.

With his involvement on the International Karate scene over many years as Chief Referee of W.U.K.O. as well as holding the title of Vice President of the same Organisation (the most prestigious in the Karate World) the reputation of his students is recognised not only Australia wide but also world wide. He is without question the most well known Karate-Ka in Australia.

In May 1989 Kaicho Gogen Yamaguchi died aged 81. In 1990 Goshi Yamaguchi (3rd Son of the Master) a long time friend of Kyoshi Ceberano took over the reins of the Goju Kai and promoted himself to the rank of 10th Dan. Kyoshi Ceberano decided his future lay separate of the Organisation and formed the International Goju Karate School maintaining the ideals of the truly traditional Style of Goju Karate.

In February of 1992 Tino Ceberano completed his 7th Dan Grading under the supervision of 20 of his seniors (ranked from 7th Dan to 9th Dan) of the Gohaku Kai Okinawa Goju Ryu Renmei, and the Directorate of the Okinawa Budo International.

His record is open to all, bit his greatest referral has always been the quality of his students.


----------



## Hammer Head (Jan 7, 2005)

Nothing unreal about Mr. Ceberano's training and dedication. His being promoted by the Gohaku Kai Okinawa Goju Ryu Renmei tells me that he certainly did his homework with flying colors and I have only the highest respect for him and for his contributions to the art of Goju Ryu.

 What I find objectionable is Mr. Gogen Yamaguchi's claim that he was designated by Chojun Miyagi as his successor as head of Goju Ryu karate. I think that claim is disrespectful to all of Mr. Yamaguchi's seniors in Okinawa, all of which were much closer to Master Miyagi and spent many years training under his (Miyagi's) tutelage, not to mention their much higher level of skill and understanding of Goju Ryu.

 Maybe Mr. Yamaguchi had the right to proclaim himself as head of his own version of Goju Ryu in the Japanese mainland, but to make the claim that Master Miyagi named him his successor as head of Goju Ryu in his deathbed, is, to put it mildly, an outright lie.


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Jan 8, 2005)

The Goju Kai is an organization , that teaches a Japanese flavor of Goju Ryu , as taught by Gogen Yamaguchi . Yamaguchi Sensei was a student of Miyagi Sensei , but I've heard there was some question as to how long he actually trained under Miyagi Sensei . He was entrusted by Miyagi , however to lead the style of Goju Ryu in the mainland . Yamaguchi also trained w/ both Toguchi Seikichi & Meitoku Yagi Sensei , as well ; after the passing of Miyagi Chojun Sensei . 
I think the main thing w/ finding a new Dojo , is if you like the way the Sensei teaches , if you think he's a good person , you bond well w/ him , & feel you can learn something from him . I'd go feel him out regardless , if you feel welcomed , & you like the way he teaches , then train w/ him .

David Somers
www.okinawagojuryu.org


----------



## Autocrat (Jan 19, 2005)

Personally I've always viewed it as if you like what you see/hear/feel... then go with it!

Not sure about the leader what not... and a little worried that they make no real mention of what GoJu is, ( I now do the Okinawan and originally did the Japanese), yet if you go and see, watch the higher grades and see if the use both soft and hard blocking, gentle pushes and and strikes as well as powerful short range atemi, and fight in close... then it's as good as goju, (few practise the breathing techniqes now adays0, then go for it... out of most of the styles available, I prefer it!

go forth, have fun... get bruised lots! LOL


----------



## The Muss (Aug 21, 2006)

To answere your question about Ceberano Martail arts its a joke I was an instructor with cheif instructor Paul Cebrano. I found over a period of time that it was only about the money and not the quality of the art.
Kancho Tino Ceberano is extremely experinced and he visits and teaches at many Gojo Dojo's. The best thing for you is to ask the instrutors of there background and ther achievements before you join any organization.
Kancho Tino is respected by many styles and has alot to offer and helps with other styles aswell. Kancho teaches the traditional art of GoJo so don't be fussed by the name.

The Muss


----------

